# Siemens Simatic S7 CPU 315-2DP 6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0 und TIA-Portal



## Rudi (27 Dezember 2012)

Hallo, Ich suche Hilfe. Ist es möglich das die CPU 315-2DP 6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0 im TIA-Portal nicht unterstützt wird. (habe leider keine Ahnung vom TIA-Portal ) Bitte um Info wie das gehen soll. Vielen Dank !


----------



## zako (27 Dezember 2012)

siehe 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50029532?Datakey=47071380

Versionen beachten!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Dezember 2012)

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung vom TIA-Portal aber ich meine das du einen gewissen Firmwarestand deiner CPU brauchst um sie im TIA-Portal zu nutzen


----------



## Rudi (27 Dezember 2012)

*Tia*

Für mich wieder ein Argument gegen diese Sch...e !


----------



## Elektrikus (28 Dezember 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Für mich wieder ein Argument gegen diese Sch...e !



sehe ich auch so...


----------



## UniMog (28 Dezember 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Für mich wieder ein Argument gegen diese Sch...e !





Elektrikus schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so...



und ich sehe das Ihr beide nicht viel Ahnung habt.......


----------



## offliner (29 Dezember 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> und ich sehe das Ihr beide nicht viel Ahnung habt.......


DANKE, sehe ich genauso !!!
Die Steuerung wurde 2003 abgekündigt...


----------



## bike (29 Dezember 2012)

Es ist einfacher zu bashen, als das Hirn zu nutzen.
Wer solch ein Statement wie Rudi oder Elektrikus abgibt sollte einmal in sich gehen und prüfen ob das fachliche Wissen ausreicht sich so zu äußern.

Dass nach 10 Jahren nicht mehr alles und jedes möglich ist, was die neue Technologie kann, dann ist das wirklich kein Mangel.

In meinen Barkas passen auch keine Xeon-Lampen, ist jetzt der Hersteller schuld?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt besteht doch keine Technischen Grund, warum alte Step 7 Hardware
aus den Hardware Katalog geschmissen wird, bei Siemens hat das nur eine Kaufmänischen
Hintergrund, damit man gezwungen wird noch laufende Geräte gegen neue auszutauschen.


----------



## bike (29 Dezember 2012)

Das sehe ich anders.
Es geht darum, dass die alten Baugruppen vielleicht Einschränkungen hatten und um zu vermeiden, dass jetzt diese zu langwierigen Kommunikationen führen werden diese eben nicht mehr unterstützt.
Das kann ich gut verstehen. 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2012)

Es gibt doch im gleichen System doch schon Einschränkungen als Beispiel:
Eine 1200er ist anders wie eine 300er und die unterscheidet sich auch zu
einer 400er, dann gibt es noch die Unterscheidung der F-CPUs zu den Standard
CPUs, die 1500er wird schon wieder ganz anders sein, alles das können die abgrenzen,
nur die alten CPUs zu den neuen nicht....das glaubst du doch selber nicht!


----------



## UniMog (29 Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube das was TIA aus unserem Programm (KOP,FUL,SCL,usw) mit seinem Compiler macht ......... nicht alles von alten CPUs verstanden wird....... Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.....!!!???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2012)

Aber unter Step 7 geht es, die hätten ja nur das wissen in die neue Software reinpacken müssen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Dezember 2012)

Ich vermute das bei den alten CPUs der Speicher zu klein ist. Weis der Geier wie TIA den Code generiert


----------



## bike (29 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ....das glaubst du doch selber nicht!



Doch das glaube ich, da mir die Herrn von Siemens einiges zu dem drum herum erzählen.

Doch es gut, dass du es besser weißt.


Passt scho.


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Dezember 2012)

TIA generiert genauso wie auch Step7, vielleicht mit ein paar mehr Bugs ;-)
Man kann sich das relativ einfach ansehen in dem man aus dem TIA-Portal den Simulator startet, das Programm aus TIA in diesen lädt und dann mit Step7 einen AG-Abzug von Plcsim macht.

Aus dem Grunde würde ich immer beide Programme auf einem Rechner haben wollen. Mit Step7 hat man wenigstens noch die Möglichkeit etwas genauer hinzugucken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Doch das glaube ich, da mir die Herrn von Siemens einiges zu dem drum herum erzählen.
> 
> Doch es gut, dass du es besser weißt.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß alles besser wie du, weil ich hab hier ein Orakel. 
Aber es gut das dir gerade wieder eingefallen ist das du einen
Heißen Draht zu Firmenzentrale von Siemens hast, warum nicht
vorhin schon als du deinen Super Beitrag erstellst hast.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2012)

Ich würde sogar einen Schritt weiter gehen, wenn Siemens es wirklich wollte
könnten Sie mit TIA sogar Step 5 CPUs bedienen.


----------



## UniMog (29 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar einen Schritt weiter gehen, wenn Siemens es wirklich wollte
> könnten Sie mit TIA sogar Step 5 CPUs bedienen.



Ja gut wenn Siemens wollte könnten die auch alle anderen Hersteller mit TIA programmieren....... bei CodeSys ist ja auch immer die gleiche Oberfläche........
Aber wie groß wäre der Aufwand.......


----------



## bike (29 Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, das wäre möglich.
Doch muss das sein?


bike


----------



## Rudi (29 Dezember 2012)

@bike
@UniMog

Ihr seid eben von der "Generation Spieler". Nimmt man euch das Handy weg bricht eine Welt zusammen. Alles muß bis zum geht nicht mehr aufgeblasen werden. Man sollte sich wieder mehr auf das wesentliche konzentrieren.


----------



## bike (29 Dezember 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ihr seid eben von der "Generation Spieler". Nimmt man euch das Handy weg bricht eine Welt zusammen. Alles muß bis zum geht nicht mehr aufgeblasen werden. Man sollte sich wieder mehr auf das wesentliche konzentrieren.



So etwas hat mir in mit meinem biblischen Alter schon lange niemand mehr gesagt. 

Zurück zum Thema.
Irgendwann wird jedes Teil an sein Lebensende kommen.
Und wenn eine CPU einfach alt ist, dann muss diese nicht jeden neuen Mist mitmachen.


bike


----------



## Rudi (29 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> So etwas hat mir in mit meinem biblischen Alter schon lange niemand mehr gesagt.
> 
> Zurück zum Thema.
> Irgendwann wird jedes Teil an sein Lebensende kommen.
> ...




Neuer Mist klingt richtig gut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2012)

Das Problem ist doch das, ganz schnell bei den Siemens Leuten die Idee kommt
Step 7 und WinCC(flexibel) nicht mehr zu unterstützen bzw abgekündigt wird
und dann muß man mit TIA arbeiten, mit allen Problemen die wir so kennen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> ..In meinen Barkas passen auch keine Xeon-Lampen, ist jetzt der Hersteller schuld?..


Ich würde Automotive Lighting, Hella, Magneti Marelli usw. sofort verklagen! Dem IFA-Kombinat kannst du keine Schuld zuweisen. Die Technik war zwar hoch entwickelt, aber selbst im Osten gab es damals noch keine Xenon-Scheinwerfer. Aber mal ehrlich, wer so eine Kiste fährt, für den sollte es doch kein Problem sein, die Scheinwerfer zu modifizieren. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte vor Jahren Xenon-Licht am Trabbi.


----------



## bike (29 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch das, ganz schnell bei den Siemens Leuten die Idee kommt
> Step 7 und WinCC(flexibel) nicht mehr zu unterstützen bzw abgekündigt wird
> und dann muß man mit TIA arbeiten, mit allen Problemen die wir so kennen.



Solange es noch CNC und PCS7 gibt wird Step7 nicht sterben.
Das dauert noch einige Jahre bis auch diese Umgebungen von TIA erschlagen werden.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2012)

ich hoffe es, den TIA ist keine Lössung


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Solange es noch CNC und PCS7 gibt wird Step7 nicht sterben...


Und so lange noch die alten CPUs im Einsatz sind, wird Step7 auch nicht sterben. Und die werden noch Jahrzehnte im Einsatz sein. Ist es nicht so daß Step7 auch mit den Lizenzen von TIA ganz legal läuft? Dann ist das alles doch eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## OWLer (29 Dezember 2012)

Also die Lizenz von Tia ist ja eine Combolizenz für Step 7 und Tia, von daher gibt es keine Probleme.....

Irgendwo musste Siemens einen Schnitt machen, was ja auch gut so ist.

Step 7 bleibt so lange wie es die Cpus im Feld gibt. Es lebe Step 5 ;-)


----------



## bike (29 Dezember 2012)

OWLer schrieb:


> Es lebe Step 5 ;-)



oder noch S3?


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Dezember 2012)

OWLer schrieb:


> Also die Lizenz von Tia ist ja eine Combolizenz für Step 7 und Tia, von daher gibt es keine Probleme.....
> 
> Irgendwo musste Siemens einen Schnitt machen, was ja auch gut so ist.
> 
> Step 7 bleibt so lange wie es die Cpus im Feld gibt. Es lebe Step 5 ;-)



Wenn sie den mal einen Schnitt gemacht hätten !!!!! so wie S5 zu S7.... TIA ist doch nicht wirklich was neues, oder ?  Alter Wein in Neuen Schläuchen .....


----------



## zako (29 Dezember 2012)

> TIA ist doch nicht wirklich was neues, oder ? Alter Wein in Neuen Schläuchen


Ist ja echt toll hier 

Die einen heulen rum weil sie sich in ein neues Tool einarbeiten müssen, andere wollen gleich das Rad neu erfinden ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2012)

Nicht das Rad neu erfinden, sondern wir hätten gerne ein *funktionierendes* Werkzeug,
das Vielleicht die eine oder andere Neuerung mitbringt. TIA vermag nichts von beiden zu leisten.


----------



## zako (29 Dezember 2012)

Hier werden Negativmeinungen von Leuten plaziert, die selbst über sich schreiben 


> habe leider keine Ahnung vom TIA-Portal


. :roll:


----------



## UniMog (29 Dezember 2012)

Naja alle anderen Hersteller machen den gleichen Mist und testen einen großen Teil beim Endkunden.
Hab das schon mit IBH, Deltalogic, Hilscher, Helmholz, Phoenix, Gefa Soft, Siemens usw. 
erlebt das " Es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt" 
Auch in anderen Bereichen wie CAE zb. Eplan Version 2.2 ist nicht 100% ohne Fehler .....

Bin von TIA auch noch nicht 100% überzeugt aber denke das es wie Step7 das Non plus Ultra wird.

Und wer überhaupt nicht kann auf TIA...... gut dann kauf eine andere Steuerung und schlag dich dort mit dem Mist rum.


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Dezember 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> ....
> Auch in anderen Bereichen wie CAE zb. *Eplan Version 2.2 *ist nicht 100% ohne Fehler .....
> 
> Bin von TIA auch noch nicht 100% überzeugt aber denke das es wie Step7 das Non plus Ultra wird.



Hmm, jetzt bin ich etwas überrascht...
... EPLAN V2.2  
noch von 1989 ?

Gruss


----------



## IBFS (30 Dezember 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt bin ich etwas überrascht...
> ... EPLAN V2.2
> noch von 1989 ?
> 
> Gruss



Er meint *EPLAN P8 V2.2* und diese sehr wohl aktuell von 2012!

Frank


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Dezember 2012)

.
OK
hatte bereits ähnliches vermutet.

Danke Frank 

Gruss


----------



## UniMog (31 Dezember 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Er meint *EPLAN P8 V2.2* und diese sehr wohl aktuell von 2012!
> 
> Frank



Genau....... das meine ich .... Danke


----------



## SoftMachine (1 Januar 2013)

.
Schon gut, Unimog !
Habe mich ja schon belehren lassen 
Mein Beitrag kommt von Kenntnissen aus alten Zeiten, als ich mich noch mit EPLAN vor P8 rumschlagen musste.

Gruss


----------



## IBFS (1 Januar 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Mein Beitrag kommt von Kenntnissen aus alten Zeiten, als ich mich noch mit EPLAN vor P8 rumschlagen musste.



Aus heutiger Sicht waren die Vorgängerversionen wirklich eine Qual und speziell EPLAN 21 ein unnötiger Zwischenschritt.

Frank


----------

